# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] #1136 - Column count doesn't match value count at row 1

## LestoK

Bonjour  tous,

Lors de l'ajout de la ligne dans la table (la structure ci dessous) l'erreur suivante apparrait : 

INSERT INTO contact (login, password, numclient, nom, prenom, tel, portable, email, fax) VALUES ('login','5f4dcc3b5aa765d61d8327deb882cf99',3,'nomdetest','prenomdetest','0123456789','0123456789','fax')


*#1136 - Column count doesn't match value count at row 1* 
Je ne vois pas d'o l'erreur peut provenir.

Merci de votre aide.
PHP/mysql erreur 1136 


contact
Champ 	Type 	Null 	Dfaut
login  	varchar(20) 	Non  	 
password  	varchar(32) 	Non  	 
numclient  	tinyint(3) 	Non  	0 
nom  	varchar(20) 	Non  	 
prenom  	varchar(20) 	Non  	 
tel  	varchar(14) 	Non  	 
portable  	varchar(14) 	Non  	 
email  	varchar(40) 	Non  	 
fax  	varchar(14) 	Non  	 


 Index:
Nom de la cl 	Type 	Cardinalit 	Champ
PRIMARY 	PRIMARY 	2 	login


 Espace utilis:
Type 	Espace
Donnes 	232 	Octets
Index 	2 048 	Octets
Perte 	48 	Octets
effectif 	2 232 	Octets
Total 	2 280 	Octets
	  	 Statistiques:
Information 	Valeur
Format 	dynamique
Enregistrements 	2
Longueur enr.  	92
Taille enr.   	1 140 Octets
Cration 	Mercredi 11 Juillet 2007  15:59
Dernire modification 	Vendredi 13 Juillet 2007  10:44

----------


## koopajah

dans ta requete tu as 9 colonnes dans la table et tu n'insres que 8 valeurs donc il dit qu'il manque quelquechose, vrifies que tu as mis toutes les valeurs.
EDIT: tu sembles avoir oubli l'email d'aprs tes valeurs.

----------


## LestoK

Il me manquait l'email dans l'insertion ::lol::  

C'est toujours quand on poste qu'on se rend compte de notre erreur ::king::

----------


## LestoK

> dans ta requete tu as 9 colonnes dans la table et tu n'insres que 8 valeurs donc il dit qu'il manque quelquechose, vrifies que tu as mis toutes les valeurs.
> EDIT: tu sembles avoir oubli l'email d'aprs tes valeurs.



Tu me devances de quelques secondes :;):

----------

